# powrmatic memco mw-100 wood boiler ?



## scoopmac (Dec 29, 2011)

hi, i have a powrmatic memco mw-100 wood boiler, i have it all hooked up and running , i cannot seem to get it to burn for more than 2.5 to 3 hours and it eats up alot of wood , and funny thing the temp does not increase past 150 degrees i have someone coming in to put a draft control on the pipe , maybe this will help ? ... i know there is not many of these units around (i think it is 25-30 years old) ...and i am new to the wood boiler thing , i am used to the wood stoves ...if someone has a manual for this that they could forward me, it would be great ....any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated  .
thanks 
scoopmac


----------



## hayrack (Dec 30, 2011)

I used a Memco for 10 years before replacing with an Eko 40.  They do like wood, but if you are home and have plenty of wood they work fine.  I had a manual, but gave it to the person I sold my memco to.  Do a search for memco (Melvin Manufacturing in Jay, Maine).  Last I knew they still had the manuals, grates, and doors available


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Dec 30, 2011)

scoopmac said:
			
		

> hi, i have a powrmatic memco mw-100 wood boiler, i have it all hooked up and running , i cannot seem to get it to burn for more than 2.5 to 3 hours and it eats up alot of wood , and funny thing the temp does not increase past 150 degrees i have someone coming in to put a draft control on the pipe , maybe this will help ? ... i know there is not many of these units around (i think it is 25-30 years old) ...and i am new to the wood boiler thing , i am used to the wood stoves ...if someone has a manual for this that they could forward me, it would be great ....any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated  .
> thanks
> scoopmac


What is the load on your boiler? The heat is either going up the chimney or in the boiler water or through a non jacketed part of the boiler. This should be easy to determine. Is your wood dry? Does your boiler have a Samson flap? Is it correcty set? Randy


----------

